# Aerators and Live Plants



## bcpatti3 (Apr 13, 2006)

Do I still need an aerator? I have a 55 gallon tank with a bunch of Java Fern and newly introduced Vallisneria Jungle Plants. I have about 18 fish in tank. all small. The tank has been setup for over a year. I just read that you should try to avoid Aerators when dealing with live plants. I would love to stop using my aerator as it is loud (even though it is one of the quietest on the market) I figure between the two WHISPER 60 Filters and all the plants, there should be enough oxygen in the tank. Can I get rid of the aerator? I am also not currently using c02 injection.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

bcpatti3 said:


> Can I get rid of the aerator?


Yes!

*Assuming that*


[1] your filters are generating a mild agitation on the surface of the water in your tank and

[2] you check your biowheels daily in order to ensure that they are spinning and if not break down the assemblies and clean

TR


----------



## bcpatti3 (Apr 13, 2006)

jones57742 said:


> [2] you check your biowheels daily in order to ensure that they are spinning and if not break down the assemblies and clean
> 
> TR


I do not have Bio Wheels. I have Whisper Filters and they do not have Bio Wheels. I do make sure that the water is flowing properly through the filters and that it is agitating the surface of the water


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

In that case, refer to Jone's #1, and disregard #2. Most filters add enough air into the tank even without plants. Aerators are mostly for some special effect at this point, unless you find a variety of fish that particularly enjoys richly oxygenated water.

PS. Yours isn't one of those weird fish...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The reason to avoid aeration with plants is because of CO2 injection, so don't ditch it on their account. But, yes, you can ditch it because it is loud if you have have HOB filters, they should give you enough agitation. Don't fill the tank all the way to the lid (leave an air-space) and watch the fish to see if they gasp at the surface. You should be fine without. Save the air-pump to run a sponge-filter in your hospital tank.


----------

